
Kubernetes v1.3 Preview – Auth, Scale, and Improved Install - philips
https://coreos.com/blog/kubernetes-v1.3-preview.html
======
philips
Most of these topics were discussed during my KubeCon Keynote in March.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A49xXiKZNTQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A49xXiKZNTQ)

Happy to answer any questions! k8s v1.3 will be an exciting release.

